# Does anyone on here have a job they enjoy? What's a good job for someone with SA?



## Siman89 (Dec 24, 2012)

It sees like people on here fall into 3 categories career/job wise. They're either students, unemployed or have a dead end job they hate. I fall into the latter category. The only good thing about my job is that I don't have to talk to anyone, but it's soul crushingly boring. Essentially we get sent lists of peoples names and we have to add them our database. Sometimes I actually have to pinch myself really hard just to stay awake. I don't mind doing a slow paced and repetitive job, it's just this job seems utterly pointless and we're treated like absolute retards by the higher ups. I also hate having to sit at a desk all day.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I did a poll not that long ago. Quite a lot of people responded and I only recall one person claiming to have a job they enjoyed.


----------



## Ross32 (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't like my job, but there's worse ones out there. Factory work isn't exactly the career I had planned. It's pretty dead end and all but one person there are nearly twice my age so it's not the best place to try and socialise. Saying that, it's better than being Unemployed and it at least earns me money to buy me things to keep me happy enough for now.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Medical coding isn't so bad.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm in outside sales and I absolutely love my job. More than any other job I've ever had before in my entire life, and I'm 46 years old, and I've been through my fair share of them, ffs. I wouldn't trade the job I have now for anything, and if I won the lottery I'd probably still go to work at my job every day. I love it because it's challenging. I have pretty severe anxiety issues. I've been diagnosed with GAD and SAD several times over by several different psychiatrists, and I've been diagnosed with half a dozen other mental disorders also. But I'm also kind of extroverted. I don't like being closed off, isolated all day, every day, I would go crazy being that way. I think the answer depends on how extroverted / introverted you are, among a thousand different other factors. Just because you have an anxiety disorder does not mean you enjoy sitting alone in a cubicle, isolated all day, of course. That's a stigma, an assumption made by people who know absolutely nothing at all about living with severe anxiety day to day.

(And unfortunately I've come across that stigma and those assumptions on this site before....of all places lol)


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a "dead end job" that I can barely live off of but I don't hate it. I'm a barista but I love almost all the people I work with. I hate dealing with customers (however talking to them is a good opportunity for growth for me) but the people I work with make it really fun and I like the coffee and I like the cleaning. My boss seems to genuinely care about all of us. The only thing that sucks is when a coworker I'm fond of leaves to go on to better things (almost all of us are students). I'm also a student trying to do something that I hope I will enjoy, software engineering.


----------



## chaoticgalaxy (Dec 23, 2016)

I worked in a salon as a stylist for 3 months and I loved it. The place was just opening so everyone was new and uncomfortable, lol. It was just me and 4 other stylists. It also wasn't busy so I maybe had 3 or 4 clients a day 


If it wasn't for my horrid witchy boss, I would have stayed.


----------



## Gorgoroth9 (Jul 4, 2016)

I still feel plenty of anxiety, but in terms of jobs I have had before, I am very happy working at my local library. I find the departments that deal with teenagers and young adults attract a lot of misfits and nerds. Office politics still exist, and the job outlook for library careers is precarious...but it's not too bad. I'd recommend it if you can find a job opening.


----------



## Shazzy123 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm happy in my job, in fact other then home work is the only other place I feel 100% safe. I'm an office manager.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Shazzy123 said:


> I'm happy in my job, in fact other then home work is the only other place I feel 100% safe. I'm an office manager.


That's impressive that you are a manager at 23. What office is it?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm the standard burger flipper and I manage to enjoy my job. If anything's helped me break out of the hold my SA used to have on me, it was getting a job that demanded I socialize.


----------



## Shazzy123 (Oct 31, 2016)

OutsideR1 said:


> That's impressive that you are a manager at 23. What office is it?


I'm not sure I'd call it impressive, but I work for a charity in my local area. I manage 4 members of staff and a number of volunteers. But I'm finishing my NVQ in office management so hopefully will be able to move onto bigger and better things.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Shazzy123 said:


> I'm not sure I'd call it impressive, but I work for a charity in my local area. I manage 4 members of staff and a number of volunteers. But I'm finishing my NVQ in office management so hopefully will be able to move onto bigger and better things.


I would!

I've finished my business degree in July last year and have no management experience at 26, almost 27 years old. I want to be in management one day, but it seems really scary for someone with sa.


----------



## Shazzy123 (Oct 31, 2016)

OutsideR1 said:


> I would!
> 
> I've finished my business degree in July last year and have no management experience at 26, almost 27 years old. I want to be in management one day, but it seems really scary for someone with sa.


I guessI'm quite lucky, I only got the job I have now due to my social anxiety, the place I'm working but me through my level 2 in Business administration and currently my NVQ in Office Management. I've done a few other smaller courses with them as well like my customer service skills qualification (I forget what it's called) and I've also sat a youth work level 1 (hoping to go for the level 2 when its available) with them. (I got my adult learning level 2 in English Maths and ICT because I left school with only 2 GCSEs and they were a D & E so didn't count due to some difficulties in my childhood). Prior to working here I was unemployed for a while, then before that I was working in a dog grooming parlour (where I got my level 2 & 3 in Dog Grooming and a level 1 in Animal care).

My tutor for my current NVQ thinks I should be able to sit my level 4 straight away, and they tell me my written work is always of a high enough standard to be the next level up (e.g. when I was doing my level 2, it could have been level 3 standard) but my issue is when I have bad days (sometimes weeks) I just deteriorate, my work levels drop and all confidence I have in myself disappears.


----------



## Irsen (Feb 1, 2009)

I enjoy my work most of the time. I work as a medical lab tech and usually I just work at my bench. I hate it sometimes if we are short staffed and there's too much work/we get slammed. Another part of my job I dislike is drawing people's blood, but I'm slowly getting used to it. I was terrified at first, but now it's like I'm automated. I have a system of things I do and say to people. I hate doing that when the patient's family is in the room though, and drawing kids is something I dread. But most lab techs dislike drawing blood, it's what phlebotomists are for. Many labs don't staff enough phlebotomists to cut costs though, so that's what happens - someone drawing your blood who'd rather not be doing that.


----------

